# How I cured - Taurine



## fitboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi. Very first, sorry for my English, it is not very good.

I am 20 year old student, I had DP/DR since my 17. When it started, I had it about once or twice a day for 3-4 ours each time. After about 1 year, it get better, and I had it about 2 or 3 times a day for 1 hour each time. I do fitness from my 16 so thanks to this hobby, I tried a lot of supplements, vitamins, etc. Thanks to this one day I tried taurine. Maybe you heard about it, taurine is for example in energy drinks, but it does not behave like caffeine. Taurine calms you down, and has anti-anxiety effects. It also improves focus and attention. And it helped me to cure.

I started taking *3000 milligrams of taurine each morning on empty stomach (breakfast about 30 minutes later)*. After about 3 days, I started feeling better and my DP/DR started disappearing. It did not disappear at 100%, I still get it, but only for 2-3 minutes, and after this little time it ends and I am okay. Since I started taking taurine, most of the day I feel absolutely great, I do not feel any DP/DR. When it sometimes after few weeks works less, i stop taking it, and start after few days. And it works great again.

I also wrote on local forum in my country, which is not very used, but one girl replied, that she tried it and it helped her.


----------



## EmmaBo (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi there - the taurine you can buy in the shops says that the recommended daily dosage is 500mg and that you 'shouldn't exceed the stated dose'.... are there risks/side effects to taking 3000mg?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Bought and tried taurine today, i can confirm it helps!


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

episodic dp/dr is a joke


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hummm interesting, I will try also the Copper detox with Zinc.


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ionic liquid Zinc because maybe copper overload is what causes DPD, the symptoms with people with Wilson's disease are almost the same.


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

EmmaBo said:


> Hi there - the taurine you can buy in the shops says that the recommended daily dosage is 500mg and that you 'shouldn't exceed the stated dose'.... are there risks/side effects to taking 3000mg?


I'm curious about this if anyone has an answer. I don't want to take too much as I'm breastfeeding.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I actually have some in the cupboard, only 100 capsules x 500mg - so i'll be able to try 3000 (6 a day) for 15 days starting today, i'll report back when it runs out or before, if anything changes... not putting a lot of faith in this one i've got to admit.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

update, day 6 wow time flies when you have no concept of time.

First day I took 6 and feel asleep within like 30 minutes, the sleepiness has pretty much worn off for me, but i mean i get heavy sleeping tablets which for a few days I didn't need, which is impressive. Defiantly some anti anxiety properties and might help the average person sleep, no effect on my DP mind, sorry. I'll update this in 9 days when finished.

Wakemeupinside: This article suggests it is good for a child, however do your own research: http://www.livestrong.com/article/476695-taurine-breastfeeding/

6 seems to be the upper safe dose according to a few websites with no reported effects, how this corresponds to your baby I couldn't possibly say.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nothing to add, not taking it anymore, for me not strong enough anti anxiety effects, not helping me sleep anymore, think it's something you build a tolerance to very fast........ honestly 4/10 as a supplement as for DP for me 0 effects.


----------



## Limes7 (Feb 19, 2017)

I take it also because i make bodybuilding. I take every day 3-4g and it NOT HELPS with DP. Only for those, who want try... its not necessary to try it...


----------



## marc (Jun 17, 2016)

do you have constant dp?


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Leah87 said:


> Ionic liquid Zinc because maybe copper overload is what causes DPD, the symptoms with people with Wilson's disease are almost the same.


What? Not at all. Wilson's symptoms seem to be more physical than anything else; it barely resembles DP.

They only share one psychological cross-relation, so do many other diseases and disorders.

I'm sorry but the theory is not tenable, it does not hold up.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Haven't read much replies but don't waste your plan on Taurine, a good supplement to take, maybe... just one of many elements if it is


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

what were your symptoms?


----------



## Scared! (8 mo ago)

You're a life saver! Taurine has had huge positive impact on me and I've been taking it just for few days. And I don't even have episodic DP, but constant agony which is sometimes more intense and sometimes less, so you who are thinking about this one, don't let these comments depress you out of it if you want to try it. 

That being said, taurine is not only supplement I use. I use lots of magnesium, I take a magnesium pill couple times a day. I take EAA-supplement (all essential amino acids) two teaspoons two times a day. I use NAC (which has helped me lot with my agonising headaches). Sometimes l-theanine. Some others too. I eat very well and have almost orthorectic obsession to do so. 

I have don't have trauma behind my condition and I have never used drugs. Anxiety is not main cause behind my condition rather something that is caused by it.

I'm not completely cured and I still feel pretty weird. But I feel like I'm recovering from a major brain damage. I've got better vision, whole world feels more fixed and when I look at some object I don't get the feeling that something is so unbearably wrong that I simply cannot take this anymore.

Thank you. I wish you all well and I will let you know what happens to me next, will my being here, in contact with reality, improve or get worse... anything, everything.


----------



## LauraTME (8 mo ago)

Jjj123 said:


> episodic dp/dr is a joke


You’re right. It feels like a joke. It’s a trauma response, a scientific trauma response and it fucking sucks. So if you haven’t experienced it or have had loved once who live with it, with all due respect, fuck off


----------

